# Rio de Janeiro em Janeiro



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Boa tarde e boa semana!

Descarregando aqui mais algumas fotos que tirei nas últimas semanas, no Rio e Grande Rio.

Peço encarecidamente para que comentem, deem alguma sugestão (ou crítica :shifty. Feedback é sempre importante. 



Centro e Porto 



1 - Praça XV de Novembro, embora a estátua seja do primeiro monarca do Brasil 



2 -



3 - 



4 - 



5 - Paço Imperial e Ed. Candido Mendes



6 - Rua 1º de Março



7 - 



8 - Rua 7 de Setembro



9 - 



10 - Av. Rio Branco



11 - 



12 - Igreja de São Francisco dos Milagres



13 - UFRJ 



14 - 



15 - 



16 - Rua Buenos Aires (SAARA)



17 -



18 - Transatlanticos no Porto



19 - 



20 - Praça Mauá



21 - Rua Marechal Floriano e Linha 3 do VLT





Urca



O bairro de Roberto Carlos 

22 - 



23 - 



24 - Canal 6: já foi Tupi, já foi Manchete, hoje é Rede TV!



25 - Praia cheia, véspera de Ano Novo



26 - 



27 - 



28 - 



29 - 



30 - 



31 - 



32 - 



33 - 




*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Belíssima!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

*Agora a RM 

Niterói

1 - Icaraí



2 - A melhor vista 



3 - 



4 - 



5 - 



6 - 



7 - 



8 - 



9 - Piratininga



10 - Lagoa de Piratininga




Caxias (e Xerém)

11 - 



12 - 



13 - 



14 - 



15 - 



16 - 



17 - 



18 - 



19 - 



20 - 



21 - 



22 - 



23 - 



24 - 



25 - 



26 - Xerém, Praça da Mantiquira



27 - 



28 - 



29 - 



30 - 



31 - 



32 - 



33 - 



34 - 



35 - 



36 - Beira Mar



37 - 





Nova Iguaçu

Uma foto 

38 - 




Nilópolis


39 - 



40 - 



41 - 



42 - 



43 -



44 - 



45 - 



46 -



47 - 





*


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

No começo do mês eu visitei o centro numa tarde de sábado e a experiência foi uma grata surpresa. O local estava cheio de turistas que perambulavam para todos os lados.

Confesso que, a despeito de muitas lojas estarem fechadas, o passeio foi mais agradável do que se ele tivesse rolado no meio da semana quando a área ferve de trabalhadores.

Até a questão da segurança estava bem redondinha, pois se via muitos guardas municipais integrantes do _centro presente_ nas esquinas e/ou fazendo rondas em motos.

O combo Centro + Porto Maravilha é um excelente programa para o sábado e na minha próxima passagem na cidade farei questão de visitar a região nessa janela da semana.


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

amo <3


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado!


----------



## Jeanderson-Picapau (Jul 19, 2017)

O que mata é essa fiação aérea horrorosa, que parece uma praga e se espalha pelos quatro canto do Brasil.
No mais o Rio sempre elegante e apaixonante. Adoro!!!!


----------



## odranrebocurd (Jan 16, 2020)

^^

:applause::applause::applause::applause: grande thread


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!
Muita diversidade na RMRJ!!


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Me surpreendi com a lotação na Praia da Urca rs 
Coragem! :hahano:


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

População do Rio de Janeiro ao longo dos censos:
Ano.......Urbana..........Total..........Metropolitana
1872 -.......................274.972
1890 -.......................522.651
1900 -.......................746.749
1910 -.......................870.475
1920 -.....................1.157.873
1940 -.1.519.010.......1.764.141.....1.904.747
1950 -.2.303.063.......2.377.451.....2.738.427
1960 -.3.223.408.......3.307.163.....4.198.433
1970 -.4.251.918.......4.251.918.....6.879.183*
1980 -.5.090.723.......5.090.723.....9.014.274
1991 -.5.480.768.......5.480.768.....9.600.528
2000 -.5.857.904.......5.857.904....10.869.255
2010 -.6.320.446.......6.320.446....11.835.708
2019 -.6.718.903.......6.718.903....13.005.430**
* criada em 1975
** Dados da estimativa de 2018


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Muito lindo!!!Parabéns amigão!!!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

CARIOCAemSSA said:


> No começo do mês eu visitei o centro numa tarde de sábado e a experiência foi uma grata surpresa. O local estava cheio de turistas que perambulavam para todos os lados.
> 
> Confesso que, a despeito de muitas lojas estarem fechadas, o passeio foi mais agradável do que se ele tivesse rolado no meio da semana quando a área ferve de trabalhadores.
> 
> ...


Sim, a sensação de segurança no Centro melhorou muito depois da implantação do programa.

E gosto muito de visitar a região, independente do dia. Engraçado que você tem uma sensação de que são dois lugares quase que completamente diferentes (o dos dias úteis e dos fins de semana )



fersant said:


> amo <3






Jeanderson-Picapau said:


> O que mata é essa fiação aérea horrorosa, que parece uma praga e se espalha pelos quatro canto do Brasil.
> No mais o Rio sempre elegante e apaixonante. Adoro!!!!


Valeu!



odranrebocurd said:


> ^^
> 
> :applause::applause::applause::applause: grande thread


kay:



fernando-mota said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos!!
> Muita diversidade na RMRJ!!


Obrigado!



Mr.Falcon said:


> Me surpreendi com a lotação na Praia da Urca rs
> Coragem! :hahano:


A água estava limpa nesse dia. :blahblah:



David de andrade said:


> População do Rio de Janeiro ao longo dos censos:
> Ano.......Urbana..........Total..........Metropolitana
> 1872 -.......................274.972
> 1890 -.......................522.651
> ...






cassianoitu said:


> Muito lindo!!!Parabéns amigão!!!


Valeu!


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Lindo Rio de Janeiro. Quero muito ir visitar a Urca, quando der.

Eu gostava muito da Av. Rio Branco quando tinha aquele movimento todo de carros. Eram umas 6 ou 5 pistas. Achava uma loucura aquele fervo todo. Talvez por ter sido a primeira vez ao pisar no Rio, em uma cidade grande de verdade. Agora, me parece tão estranha com o VLT, mas espero que tenha trazido melhorias à mobilidade da região.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Fala, Lorram!

Andastes um bocado! :laugh:

Não tinha visto fotos de Xerém ou não tinha lembrança. Só estive lá uma vez à noite. Até que achei bem agradável!

Parabéns pelo trabalho! :applause:


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Show de Bola, bem diversificada a RMRJ.

Só faltou SG nas imagens


----------



## James Holden (Jan 7, 2010)

Bem legal ver alguém ainda se propor a fazer threads de fotos no SSC.
Ver as fotos do Rio me fez sentir um mix de sentimentos, parece quando fui pela primeira vez "depois de grande", deu pra lembrar a sensação de olhar pras montanhas icônicas da cidade. Deu saudade dessa época que eu ia várias vezes. E olha que nem faz tanto tempo assim que fui ao Rio (setembro/2019).

Sobre as cidades da RMRJ, pessoalmente só conheço Niterói e foi bom ver as outras. Nilópolis tem umas partes bem legais.


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Há muito tempo eu não comentava nada aqui no SSC ! Mas, seu thread me estimulou a elogiar o seu trabalho ! Parabéns !! Passear pelo centro do Rio é um prazer , mesmo para os cariocas ! Na minha infância, ia muito em Nilópolis, gostei de rever ! as fotos do Rio visto de Niterói estão maravilhosas !


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Fala, Lorram!
> 
> Andastes um bocado! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Valeu!



Phcg said:


> Show de Bola, bem diversificada a RMRJ.
> 
> Só faltou SG nas imagens


SG aparecerá depois. 



Eduardo Mesquita said:


> Bem legal ver alguém ainda se propor a fazer threads de fotos no SSC.
> Ver as fotos do Rio me fez sentir um mix de sentimentos, parece quando fui pela primeira vez "depois de grande", deu pra lembrar a sensação de olhar pras montanhas icônicas da cidade. Deu saudade dessa época que eu ia várias vezes. E olha que nem faz tanto tempo assim que fui ao Rio (setembro/2019).
> 
> Sobre as cidades da RMRJ, pessoalmente só conheço Niterói e foi bom ver as outras. Nilópolis tem umas partes bem legais.


Obrigado pelo elogio! 



Luis_RiodeJaneiro said:


> Há muito tempo eu não comentava nada aqui no SSC ! Mas, seu thread me estimulou a elogiar o seu trabalho ! Parabéns !! Passear pelo centro do Rio é um prazer , mesmo para os cariocas ! Na minha infância, ia muito em Nilópolis, gostei de rever ! as fotos do Rio visto de Niterói estão maravilhosas !


Muito obrigado!


----------

